# Apple iPad and related items (part 2)



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

Following on from the 2,700+ original iPad thread, welcome to part two!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh, did I miss something? Was big threads nailed down as the cause of the slowdowns?


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Oh, did I miss something? Was big threads nailed down as the cause of the slowdowns?


From our very own mods forum: 




			
				LL said:
			
		

> Slow searches on "On The CD Player Today (take 5)" (18,680 posts and already closed) and "Apple iPhone and related items (cont.)" (8,149 posts) and similar threads seem to be dragging things down.



You can merge the threads back if you like, but there's been ample reports of slow server issues recently. I was going to do the iPhone one next, but I'll leave it.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2010)

ah ok. carry on


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 14, 2010)

*subscribes*


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

Crispy on original ipad thread said:
			
		

> No, all your iphone apps will run on the ipad. Some will be 'universal' apps that have proper ipad interface built-in. Others will run in pixel-doubled mode, which is usable, but looks all blocky. VLC is a Universal app.



Excellent, im really looking forward to getting apps like the TED one, and flickr, vlc, bbc news (or maybe reuters) etc etc on there......

Can anyone recomend some good music making apps? I fancy giving that a little bosh too.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2010)

Heh wonder if some Apple love will accuse the Ed of not touching the Android threads in a similar way in future.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh wonder if some Apple love will accuse the Ed of not touching the Android threads in a similar way in future.


Splitting up threads in a monumental pain in the arse and I'd be happy if I never have to do one again, whatever the topic.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Excellent, im really looking forward to getting apps like the TED one, and flickr, vlc, bbc news (or maybe reuters) etc etc on there......
> 
> Can anyone recomend some good music making apps? I fancy giving that a little bosh too.....


 
Electrify seems to be the hot ticket, for a full featured synth workshop. There's also a full version of rebirth if you like your 303,909,808 thumpy thumpy


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

thumpy thumpy is the way


----------



## sim667 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just syncing up my ipad now......

whats the best case do we reckon?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the official Apple one.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 15, 2010)

agreed. it's neat, protective and sits nicely on my lap thanks to the angled hinge.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 16, 2010)

Oooh i didnt even think about the apple one...

I like the captureone ones, but id like a flip cover to protect my screen when its in a bag.

e2a: Ive been looking at cases, the apple one looks by far the best..... I just dont like the fanboi apple branded stuff, but ill get it 

Can anyone recomend me a decent word editor? and a decent VNC client? Sorry to keep asking questions.....

Also has anyone tried zumocast? I set it up last night, its fantastic, streams across a network, and you can log in via a web browser from outside your network and view you music, videos and docs..... I havent tried the ipad app from outside yet...... Tis completely free too  An added bonus is also that you can wirelessly download stuff from your computer to your ipad


----------



## zenie (Dec 21, 2010)

I need one now

http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/blog/article/19843/killer-apps-for-cool-cats.html

for purely educational purposes natch  



sim667 said:


> Just syncing up my ipad now......
> 
> whats the best case do we reckon?


 
There was a feature of one in last night's ES that looked really good, I can't remember the name though


----------



## elbows (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## sim667 (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of any apps that will let me connect to my afp share on my mac with an iPad?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 6, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Just syncing up my ipad now......
> 
> whats the best case do we reckon?



http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet-Leather-Apple-Stand-Feature/dp/B000R0WYU2/ref=pd_cp_ce_0
Got this delivered from Amazon today,looks stylish for the price and ipad fits in perfectly


----------



## sim667 (Jan 7, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet-Leather-Apple-Stand-Feature/dp/B000R0WYU2/ref=pd_cp_ce_0
> Got this delivered from Amazon today,looks stylish for the price and ipad fits in perfectly


 
thanks but i bought the original apple one 

http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MC361ZM/B?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc&mco=MTc0Njk0ODM

Only criticism is it could do with a magnet to hold the flap closed when your not using it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Does anyone know of any apps that will let me connect to my afp share on my mac with an iPad?


 
If you enable SMB sharing, there's loads of options: iexplorer, netportal to name two. I can't find a client for AFP though.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 7, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If you enable SMB sharing, there's loads of options: iexplorer, netportal to name two. I can't find a client for AFP though.


 
Hmm i dont really want to enable SMB sharing through my router, there's much more exploitative software written for pc's to access files systems, rather than through AFP iyswim....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 8, 2011)

SMB sharing has nothing to do with your router, it's your PC that does it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone use an iPad for any Web Development?

Are there decent text editors for editing css and html? Is ftp possible? This feels like a silly question...but what about databases?

(I know I should buy a new laptop/netbook but I want an iPad to twiddle the knobs on Rebirth and other music apps)


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 8, 2011)

well its been a bit of a bad week or two for apple, even by their standards:

The iPhone alarm messes up AGAIN.

The new app store for macs has already been cracked in less than 24 hours of opening.

At least 50,000 itunes accounts have been compromised and are being sold on the Chinese auction site Taobao.com.

For no good reason Apple remove VLC media player from its application store.

I'm almost glad I dont work for them!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2011)

VLC was removed from the ap,p store at the request of one of the developers, because of some GPL licensing issue


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2011)

It's amusing how many things are cited as a bad day or month or year for Apple and yet millions upon millions of people seem to have little or no interest in them and still buy their products. Bit of perspective would be nice...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 9, 2011)

> A glitch on Apple's iPhone has stopped its built-in alarm clock going off, leaving many people oversleeping on the first two days of the New Year.


oh noes!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 9, 2011)

Crispy said:


> VLC was removed from the ap,p store at the request of one of the developers, because of some GPL licensing issue


 
In fact the same developer who is saying on the videolan blog that he has no idea why the app was removed, and it can't be because of his saying the licences were incompatible oh no way (Rémi Denis-Courmont).


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2011)

A casual observer of the ongoing VLC saga may be forgiven for thinking that developer is a nipple.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 10, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Does anyone know of any apps that will let me connect to my afp share on my mac with an iPad?


 
Dunno about AFP, but Air Sharing will allow you to connect via WiFi using SSH...

(and I think, over 3G on the pro version)


----------



## sim667 (Jan 10, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Dunno about AFP, but Air Sharing will allow you to connect via WiFi using SSH...
> 
> (and I think, over 3G on the pro version)


 
Hmmmmm 

Ive set up my share so i can access it from the internet..... Im not sure i want to leave my ssh shell open in the same way tbh.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

Jobs has buddied up with Murdoch to bring you lucky iPad owners The Daily:
http://www.wirefresh.com/unholy-alliance-of-steve-jobs-and-rupert-murdoch-spawns-the-daily/


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2011)

It seems the VLC dev who is has been a nipple and caused VLC to be removed from the app store works for Nokia!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2011)

New 4/5 finger gestures in iOS 4.3



Looks _very_ slick


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2011)

BGR has some intriguing rumours which add to the (very slick!) video above, apparently Apple are going to remove the home button from the iPad 2 and iPhone 5, and are moving to a full touch n swipe navigation.



> We just got some pretty wild information from one of our Apple sources and while it’s hard to believe at first, it does make sense. We have exclusively been told that the reason Apple just added multitouch gestures for the iPad in the latest iOS 4.3 beta is because the iPad will be losing the home button. Yes, we are told that Apple, at some point in time, will remove the home button from the iPad’s design. Instead of button taps, you will use new multitouch gestures to navigate to the home screen and also to launch the app switcher.
> 
> That’s not all, however. In addition to the home button disappearing from the iPad, we’re told that this change will make its way over to the iPhone as well. Our source said Apple employees are already testing iPads and iPhones with no home buttons on the Apple campus, and it’s possible we will see this new change materialize with the next-generation iPad and iPhone devices set to launch this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmm, that's not so good. A single "panic" button is a very strong UI feature. Multi-touch gestures are very neat and useful, but they're far from intuitive. 

Also, what about eg. a music app where you want to move 4 sliders upwards at the same time?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> BGR has some intriguing rumours which add to the (very slick!) video above, apparently Apple are going to remove the home button from the iPad 2 and iPhone 5, and are moving to a full touch n swipe navigation.


Following Android's lead then - Android 3.0 Honeycomb needs no physical buttons.

Personally, I like physical buttons...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Hmm, that's not so good. A single "panic" button is a very strong UI feature. Multi-touch gestures are very neat and useful, but they're far from intuitive.
> 
> Also, what about eg. a music app where you want to move 4 sliders upwards at the same time?



I'm not especially sold on it either, but it is nice to see Apple finally shaking things up a bit with this part of its product line...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Also, what about eg. a music app where you want to move 4 sliders upwards at the same time?


 
You do it with a proper controller, with physical faders.

Touch UI's are great if you want to look cool but are utter shit for actual real world performance IMHO. The lack of "feel" kills them.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You do it with a proper controller, with physical faders.
> 
> Touch UI's are great if you want to look cool but are utter shit for actual real world performance IMHO. The lack of "feel" kills them.



I agree, but that's just one app example. Fruit Ninja, for example, is a game that encourages multi-touch swipes in all directions. There are others. How will this conflict be resolved?

Knowing apple, it'll be "tough shit, change your app so it has no multi-touch swipes. Those are ours now"


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2011)

Its an interesting question. How many fingers do the Fruit Ninja swipes use? I would not be surprised if Apple go down the tough shit route either, I cant think of a dead easy solution but we will see.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2011)

four or five, not sure. but exactly the same as the sideways swipe shown in the demo video.


----------



## Echo Base (Jan 13, 2011)

Zumocast is the tits.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks nifty. I'm waiting for the Boxee ipad app, at which point I'll be getting a HTPC to go with it, I think.
Or maybe that new iomega boxee box, if it supports transcoding, of course...


----------



## sim667 (Jan 13, 2011)

I use zumocast, brilliant app.

I manages the WOL for my mac too which is even better


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> Ive set up my share so i can access it from the internet..... Im not sure i want to leave my ssh shell open in the same way tbh.


 
SSH is encrypted and designed for secure transport over the web...


----------



## sim667 (Jan 14, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> SSH is encrypted and designed for secure transport over the web...


 
Thanks, although vie found a good solution running a VPN server on my router.... It also means I can connect to my own VPN when using a wifi hotspot in public, bit of free added piece of mind. Vnc is running on it too, although I would like to change that to rdp. I'm told afp will work over a VPN, although VPN protocols don't support multicasting, so I have to mount the share manually, although I might write people who want to do it a script that will connect to the VPN and mount the afp fileshare.

I have found a piece of freeware that will allow you to share a iTunes library over a VPN, which is the next task.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like Apple's quest for more profits will see off free iPad editions of newspapers:



> Apple has reportedly told several European newspapers that they will no longer be able to offer print subscribers free access to the iPad editions of their publications.
> 
> The publishers told Dutch newspaper deVolkskrant that Apple has issued “stricter rules” to ensure that it controls subscriber data and its 30% cut of revenue generated from those who want to access the publisher’s content in app form.
> 
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 15, 2011)

"Stricter rules"? Eh?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2011)

It all seems a litte bit conjecture-tastic, but here's a report from Apple Insider:
http://www.appleinsider.com/article..._free_ipad_edition_for_print_subscribers.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2011)

Stupid move, the Kindle does something similar, you can't have free subscriptions so have to set them at the lowest possible price point...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2011)

*iPad 2 to Have SD Card Slot & Qualcomm Chip [RUMOR]*

I doubt any other tech company have so much pulling power when it comes to rumours! Here's another one for the next iPad:



> According to Engadget‘s sources, the new iPad will be slimmer and sleeker, but will retain its 10-inch screen. It will have two cameras (something that we’ve often heard) and a “super high resolution” screen much like the Retina Display in the iPhone 4, though it won’t have the same pixel density.
> 
> The most surprising revelation though is that the iPad 2 will have an SD card slot built into the device. And contrary to previous reports, it will not have a USB port. Still, the ability to load and unload media and documents via a traditional SD card is a surprising but welcomed addition. The iPad is on track for an April release, once again in line with previous reports.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2011)

A higher resolution screen? Doubtful IMO - unless it's 2x the pixels, you get ugly scaling artifacts with legacy aps. And somebody please show me who's making 2048x1536 10 inch screens?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2011)

SD card would be nice, better screen would be very nice but it being cheaper would be the nicest of all.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> A higher resolution screen? Doubtful IMO - unless it's 2x the pixels, you get ugly scaling artifacts with legacy aps. And somebody please show me who's making 2048x1536 10 inch screens?



I know what you mean. Id be pretty certain it wont be double the res, but despite the drawback you mention I would not be surprised if they bumped the res enough that they could throw the term HD into the marketing. So 1280x1024 or possibly a bit higher.  The only thing that makes me doubt this is the issue with existing apps that you mention, although as Apple probably see their track-record at getting devs to update their apps for other resolutions as being very good, they may think this issue will turn out ok.

As for the SD slot and/or USB, it does seem likely that Apple would provide one or both of these at some point as a slightly defensive move against the competition. 

I dont expect any great breakthrough on price, unless they keep the ipad 1 hanging around as a slightly cheaper option or they really think they need to trim their own margins in order to gain or maintain market share, which given the price of comparable tablets Im not sure they will feel the need to at this time.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2011)

1280x1024 is not enough of a jump to get excited about - also, it's a different aspect ratio (should be 1280x960 to maintain 4:3)


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> 1280x1024 is not enough of a jump to get excited about - also, it's a different aspect ratio (should be 1280x960 to maintain 4:3)


 
Oops! In that case I will bet 50p on 1600x1200. Though I have to admit that such a resolution seems excessive for the screen size, but then again I would have said the same about retina display on iphone 4.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2011)

I like this sort of potential use for tablets:







Apparently awaiting approval by Apple.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm. For the same price, you'd get some dedicated kit that worked better, I'd imagine (more physical knobs/faders for one thing - which are miles better than a touch screen)


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2011)

Those onscreen knobs look well fiddly, and if it's a hot and very sweaty gig, operating a touchscreen may not be the easiest thing to do.  Fine for the studio though, although I imagine you'll get better value and ergonomics off proper dedicated music kit.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, and Im not saying that particular implementation is going to be any good. But in general I do like the idea that certain equipment that would benefit from a larger display and additional horsepower, but is precluded from having those things because of costs and a low limit to what price that segment of the market can sell hardware for these days, can make use of the ipad. It will take some clever application of these ideas to make really compelling products. If there was a version of the NI Maschine for iPad rather than computer then I think that may work out quite well for example. 

Im not a huge fan o little touchscreen faders & knobs myself, great for messing around on the road with some ipad music apps but not so hot for realtime performance. What I think does work really well if using the iPad like a glorified Korg Kaos Pad or 2 (or 4), it works real sweet as an xy controller as we'd expect it should.

Cost wise, I dont think the iPad justifies its price if you are just using it for one or two music apps, but if you use lots of apps and have other hardware that works well with it then it can be a great bit of studio or performance kit.

Returning to the speculation about ipad2 screen resolution, I was thinking more about the 1600x1200 type resolutions and the various pros and cons. Im not really sure if this is the year for it or not, though I do expect it will happen eventually. Then I got to thinking about what it would do to the competition in to 10"-ish tablet market,how if the price is right this high res stuff could really be used by Apple to market their product as superior. But then I started wondering just how many competitors they will really have in the 10ish inch tablet market in 2011, a lot of the cool tablets Ive heard about recently have had quite different screen sizes. I think that Motorola one is a 10 incher, what others are there that Ive forgotten about?


----------



## 8den (Jan 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Anyone use an iPad for any Web Development?
> 
> Are there decent text editors for editing css and html? Is ftp possible? This feels like a silly question...but what about databases?
> 
> (I know I should buy a new laptop/netbook but I want an iPad to twiddle the knobs on Rebirth and other music apps)


 
I spent two hours trying to get a ftp client to download to my director's ipad. I wanted to get it to view downloaded QTs and could not get it to view them. It would download them fine, I just could not find a way to view them.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2011)

Acer had one I think.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pass the ketchup, my words taste rather bland without it

http://www.macrumors.com/2011/01/15/ipad-2-screen-likely-to-have-2048x1536-resolution/

Graphics for a 2048x1536 screen are included in the latest version of iBooks, including a 1536px background image.
That is what the kids these days call _sick_


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2011)

Some web pages are going to look awfully small on a screen res that high, no? And unless the font size is boosted, onscreen text is going to be _tiny._


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 17, 2011)

All I want is a purchase date, dammit!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Some web pages are going to look awfully small on a screen res that high, no? And unless the font size is boosted, onscreen text is going to be _tiny._


 
Of course not - they wont' be going for a 1:1 pixel to website ratio - just like they didn't for the iphone 4 screen. Everything will look exactly the same size, just sharper.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Of course not - they wont' be going for a 1:1 pixel to website ratio - just like they didn't for the iphone 4 screen. Everything will look exactly the same size, just sharper.


 So its still only going to _effectively_ be 1024 pixels wide?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

editor said:


> So its still only going to _effectively_ be 1024 pixels wide?


 
No, it's going to be a shade over 8 inches wide. Pixels are just what you display things with. A button for a finger to tap is always going to be a certain physical size, but that button could be 20 pixels wide (massive pixels) or 200 pixels wide (tiny pixels). A higher resolution screen means that everything looks sharper. The PC way of thinking about it (more pixels = more space) is backwards thinking.

HD video and photos (photos imported via the built-in SD slot, if the rumours are true) will look _fantastic_ on such a sharp screen


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2011)

This sort of thing - which is definitely coming, not just on mobile devices either, monitors are getting higher pixel density as well - has the added issue that bitmap graphics will look increasingly clunky compared to nice smooth rendered stuff on the rest of the page. Not that the world is suddenly going to start using SVG though.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> No, it's going to be a shade over 8 inches wide. Pixels are just what you display things with. A button for a finger to tap is always going to be a certain physical size, but that button could be 20 pixels wide (massive pixels) or 200 pixels wide (tiny pixels). A higher resolution screen means that everything looks sharper. The PC way of thinking about it (more pixels = more space) is backwards thinking.


I was thinking more about what benefits there might be in viewing web site graphics on such a high res screen seeing as they are all predominately 72dpi JPGs.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

Indeed. Although some badly made webpages have long been using the "size" <img> attributes to make large images smaller - those will actually look better on this screen


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Indeed. Although some badly made webpages have long been using the "size" <img> attributes to make large images smaller - those will actually look better on this screen


I've seen some webpages that have resized full size 5MP digital images into tiny 200 pixel wide graphics resulting in bafflingly long loading times for users (and for some users, the browser bombing out).


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

editor said:


> I was thinking more about what benefits there might be in viewing web site graphics on such a high res screen seeing as they are all predominately 72dpi JPGs.


 
I think that we're beginning to see the end for 72dpi as the web standard. The ipad2 screen will be ~250dpi. Hopefully PC screens will follow the same trend


----------



## elbows (Jan 17, 2011)

It is going to seem a tad weird to me if the ipad has a higher resolution than my 17" laptop, but Im not complaining.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I think that we're beginning to see the end for 72dpi as the web standard. The ipad2 screen will be ~250dpi. Hopefully PC screens will follow the same trend


That'll be bad news for folks on slow connections and capped data plans.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

editor said:


> That'll be bad news for folks on slow connections and capped data plans.


 
Mobile internet gets rammed through proxies anyway - or at least it does on Orange - image quality is noticeably lower on jpgs


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Mobile internet gets rammed through proxies anyway - or at least it does on Orange - image quality is noticeably lower on jpgs


I was referring to people on home connections, although Apple's rumoured big shiny screen isn't going to be quite as much fun when you're looking at websites on the move. O2 - along with all other networks AFAIK - also do the nasty image compression stuff.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm, well home connections are not such a big deal - images don't make up a large proportion of traffic compared to music and video


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Pass the ketchup, my words taste rather bland without it
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2011/01/15/ipad-2-screen-likely-to-have-2048x1536-resolution/
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Was looking  a mate's iPhone 4 the other night have to say the screen is bloody nice, very crisp, very good for photos.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm seriously considering getting an Ipad, they are just so pretty. Do I need 3G? I don't think I do as I'll be using it mainly at home, but I don't know much about it TBH.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2011)

I would (and did) get 3G. Part of the point of it is the constant, always-on, transparent internet connection - lots of apps rely in this for full functionality. If you can't take it outside of certain areas and use it fully, you're losing out on a large amount of the experience.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

I got the 3G version, but I've paid for maybe 20 days of access since launch. I wouldn't miss it, but it's been nice to have.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2011)

I use 3G all the time. I always carry it with me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 18, 2011)

Can you tether an iPad to an Android phone set up as a wi-fi hotspot?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can you tether an iPad to an Android phone set up as a wi-fi hotspot?


 
If your android phone can share its connection via wifi, then anything (including an ipad) can connect to it, yes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 18, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If your android phone can share its connection via wifi, then anything (including an ipad) can connect to it, yes.



Ta, thought it was a silly question but just wanted to check that there wasn't some unseen Apple block on this type of thing  to try and tempt me to buy the 3g iPad.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can you tether an iPad to an Android phone set up as a wi-fi hotspot?


If your handset is running Android 2.2 you can - rather nattily - set up a Wi-Fi hotspot on it and then let other devices like laptops, iPads etc  connect to it just like they would with any regular Wi-Fi network. 

It's very very useful and dead easy to set up.


----------



## handyman121 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you need to set up an account with a phone provider and pay for a 3g connection ?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2011)

You do that in the shop. I have an O2 sim in mine, with the option of 1 or 30 day access periods, which you pay as you go on the iPad itself. Very simple, no contract.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2011)

Hardly a surprise Apple's top dude doesn't rate Android tablets is it?



> Apple COO Tim Cook (the man currently taking over day-to-day operations for Steve Jobs) commented on the current competition during Tuesday’s earnings call. Cook made it clear that Apple doesn’t believe the Android-based tablets on the market are competition. He called these devices “scaled up smartphones” and continued to opine that he sees them as “bizarre product” that don’t offer the “real tablet experience,” and he asserted Apple’s belief that it has a “huge, first-mover advantage.”
> 
> Cook acknowledged that future tablets running Google Honeycomb or from RIM may provide some competition, noting that Apple will “assess [the competition] as [it is] coming;” Cook made it clear that Apple isn’t sitting still.
> 
> Apple CFO Peter Oppenheimer noted that 80% of the Fortune 100 is either deploying or piloting the iPad in the enterprise. That’s up from 65% in the fourth quarter of 2010.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting piece:

The problem with not going 2x with an iPad 2 Retina Display
http://www.tipb.com/2011/01/19/problem-2x-ipad-2-retina-display/


Oh, and the latest rumours are quashing the notion of the 2x screen:
http://daringfireball.net/2011/01/cold_water_ipad_retina_display


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hardly a surprise Apple's top dude doesn't rate Android tablets is it?


Apple seem to be going out of their way to slag off Android a lot more these days. I wonder why...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, both websites have proved to have good sources in the past, so it's anyone's guess.

Apple are at least _planning_ a high-res ipad, as evidenced by the @2x.png graphics found in the latest iOS. Whether that will be ipad 2 or 3, we don't know.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Well, both websites have proved to have good sources in the past, so it's anyone's guess.
> 
> Apple are at least _planning_ a high-res ipad, as evidenced by the @2x.png graphics found in the latest iOS. Whether that will be ipad 2 or 3, we don't know.


John Gruber pretty much rubbishes out of hand the idea of the iPad2 coming with a 2x screen.

http://daringfireball.net/2011/01/cold_water_ipad_retina_display


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like a reasonable argument. Still, nobody knows for sure, but I'm sure we'll find out soon.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2011)

Why have you posted the same link twice?

I wouldnt be surprised either way, but its not like the current ipads resolution seems noticeably horrible, and we have already discussed some of the drawbacks to doubling the res. 

If the ipad2 just feature cameras, more CPU & GPU power, slightly better speaker and perhaps either sd slot or usb, then that would probably be just enough of a bump to keep the ipad competitive for a year, and it would not be any less of an upgrade than many of Apples other iOS device revisions. And Im sure they dont want to give us everything at onceor they will somewhat run out of impressive upgrades for ipad3 & 4.

I still think they would love to be able to use the term HD in some of their marketing, but its not as if the competition are utterly on fire with devices that are leaps ahead of the ipad in terms of price etc, and the physical size of the screen seems to be more of a differentiator between different companies tablet strategy than screen res.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 19, 2011)

*Uncensored Playboy issues coming to Apple iPad*

Double standards or is Apple finally loosening up a bit when it comes to app approval?









> “Big news! Playboy–both old & new–will be available on iPad beginning in March,” Hugh Hefner tweeted.
> 
> He later confirmed that these issues will be uncensored on the Apple iPad, which is a departure from Apple’s previous App Store rules about adult content. Apple has previously not allowed programs with adult content like nudity in its App Store and Steve Jobs has even gone as far as saying that users can go to Android if they want porn.
> 
> ...


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2011)

That may be a bit optimistic, I think they had a different attitude towards Playboy in the past than they did to other developers. And with the new subscription model for ipad magazines it seems Apple may have less problem with porn so long as they are getting their cut, and they can make some noises about allowing such things only for 'trusted partners' who are suitably corporate. 

They have relaxed certain aspects of the app policy & store over time but I still dont expect a floodtide of filth to suddenly appear there.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 19, 2011)

I really have no idea why they would want to release an app anyway - apart from possibly that paying for an app is a lower barrier to entry for people than paying for a website subscription.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2011)

Apple haven't changed their moralistic stance on censoring titillation and the Playboy app isn't going to happen:



> It turns out that Playboy is working on an uncensored Web-based subscription version of its site that will be designed for the iPad’s mobile Safari browser. The Playboy app available in the App Store, however, will remain as censored as ever
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/19/sorry-playboy-fans-still-no-porn-in-the-app-store/


Oh, and it looks like you can forget all about those groovy iPad multitasking gestures too, as it seems that they were  'just a developer preview.'

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/19/ios-4-3-beta-2-released-multitasking-gestures-just-a-developer/


----------



## pk (Jan 20, 2011)

Mmm. More to come soon from the House of Apple methinks...


----------



## adwardpaul25 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Business Mobile Packages*

I can do all of this on the Apple iPad.

*spam removed, twat banned.


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Oh, and it looks like you can forget all about those groovy iPad multitasking gestures too, as it seems that they were  'just a developer preview.'
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/19/ios-4-3-beta-2-released-multitasking-gestures-just-a-developer/


 
Nothing wrong with Apple giving their developers an advanced look at new features, especially ones that may impact on the behaviour of existing apps.

For sure its annoying when wider user expectations are increased via the leaking of confidential info for devs, and then these expectations are dashed when it turns out the feature wont make it into the version of the software they are expecting it to. But better to err in that direction than keep your devs in the dark.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2011)

elbows said:


> Nothing wrong with Apple giving their developers an advanced look at new features, especially ones that may impact on the behaviour of existing apps.


Err, I wasn't saying that there was anything wrong with it all - I was just pointing out that it looks like the feature won't be arriving any time soon, as some had suggested.


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2011)

Sure, theres never a sneery tone when you are discussing anything to do with Apple.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh let's not go there now please


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2011)

Bit tiresome though, isn't it?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

He didn't go there, so why should we?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2011)

he has gone there though, hasn't he? Where's there's a story that portrays Apple in a slightly negative light, there's more than a fair chance that Ed will be quick to cut and paste it on here, complete with bombastic language

See above and the China story from today alone. It's the lack of balance and the denial that it happens that makes it all the more grating.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 20, 2011)

Not to mention _leaping_ to the defense of Android, regardless of whether anyone else has a differing experience...


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2011)

I apologise. I try hard to bite my tongue on this stuff and clearly I fail sometimes, my bad.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2011)

Nah, it's all impartial, really, it is...


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2011)

elbows said:


> I apologise. I try hard to bite my tongue on this stuff and clearly I fail sometimes, my bad.


 
We all do, that's the amazing thing about it. It shouldn't be this way, with Crispy trying to head off narked arguments at the pass.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2011)

From the Earnings conf call:



> - Tablet competition: Apple COO Tim Cook divided existing tablet offerings from competitors into two flavors: Windows-based tablets requiring a keyboard or stylus and small Android-based tablets running an operating system not designed for the form factor and consequently yielding a "bizarre" scaled-up smartphone experience. Apple doesn't consider either of the two categories competitive with the iPad. Looking ahead to Android 3.0 tablets, Cook referred to most of the CES tablet announcements as "vapor" for the time being and indicated that Apple will evaluate them as they come to market, also noting that Apple is of course not standing still with the iPad.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

tarannau said:


> We all do, that's the amazing thing about it. It shouldn't be this way, with Crispy trying to head off narked arguments at the pass.


 
That's my job.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2011)

I would hope that it would be to facilitate decent discussion rather than to encourage people to bite their tongues and not give their true opinions for fear of a barney.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry, I can't be arsed with these laughable, super-touchy personal attacks just because I, err, posted up the news that the Playboy app and multitasking gestures aren't coming, but if you've got an iPad and you're a BT customer, this is good news:

http://www.wirefresh.com/bt-broadband-customers-get-free-wi-fi-with-ipad-app/


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, we're all _super touchy_ now. Makes a change from fanbois I suppose

Classy and not at all a dismissive denial, again.


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2011)

I somewhat regret apologising now, for it takes two to tango.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Sorry, I can't be arsed with these laughable, super-touchy personal attacks just because I, err, posted up the news that the Playboy app and multitasking gestures aren't coming, but if you've got an iPad and you're a BT customer, this is good news:
> 
> http://www.wirefresh.com/bt-broadband-customers-get-free-wi-fi-with-ipad-app/


 
Im with virgin media, and this is clearly an attempt to reflect their service in a negative light in comparison....


Or something,


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2011)

I can just feel myself regressing to the 11 year old me, valiantly defending my ZX spectrum against the bias and denial of the C64 owners. Oh well,at least this time it should not end in bizarre electric vehicle deathtraps and that shite Alan Sugar in control of my beloved platform.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Sorry, I can't be arsed with these laughable, super-touchy personal attacks just because I, err, posted up the news that the Playboy app and multitasking gestures aren't coming, but if you've got an iPad and you're a BT customer, this is good news:
> 
> http://www.wirefresh.com/bt-broadband-customers-get-free-wi-fi-with-ipad-app/


 
Mate, seriously give it up, it's beyond clear that you don't like Apple and jump at any chance to slate them, even Fridgemagnet has joined another of your mods in calling you on this! It's only an issue because you refuse to recognise it and just post normally like the rest of us...


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2011)

Rumour, schumour of course, but an Apple iPad 2 UK release date of 9 February is being speculated on some, frankly,  pretty flimsy evidence.

The timing would appear about right though - Apple needs to get in quick before the Android Honeycomb tablets start flooding the market. 



> Apple is rumoured to be preparing a launch event for 9 February to unveil the iPad 2, according to speculation kicked off by a leaked image of an iPad 2 containing exactly that date on the home screen.
> 
> Keen-eyed Apple-watching scouts over at 9to5Mac and Neowin suggest that the leaked image which shows the 9 February date on what purports to be a shot of the iPad 2 is good enough evidence to peg that date as the officially planned launch day.



http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/apple/rumour-ipad-2-uk-release-date-9-february--922850


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

reveal, yes. launch? unlikely. ipad 1 will have only been available 10 months.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 20, 2011)

They cant launch stuff without jobs presenting it in the classic turtle neck anyway.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> reveal, yes. launch? unlikely. ipad 1 will have only been available 10 months.


True, but Apple often launch their products straight after they've been announced unlike, say, Palm, who like to take a leisurely ten months before the product reaches the UK.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

It was three months from announcement to launch last time, so I expect the same this time round.

With their computers, Steve can say on stage "...and it's available online to buy, right now"

With their phones and tablets, they have to get FCC approval (cos they're "communications devices"), which is a public process and would spoil the reveal, so they announce 3 months ahead of time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 20, 2011)

editor said:


> True, but Apple often launch their products straight after they've been announced unlike, say, Palm, who like to take a leisurely ten months before the product reaches the UK.



Yep...which is why today I have an iPhone 3GS rather than a Palm Pre...


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> With their phones and tablets, they have to get FCC approval (cos they're "communications devices"), which is a public process and would spoil the reveal, so they announce 3 months ahead of time.


 
Is that only for 3G etc enabled devices then? Because if it applies to wifi too then it should also apply to their computers. But yes, in general FCC approval does do a few things to timescales.

As for the launch event date, Feb 9 would fit, although I make no guesses about when it will actually go on sale. There was at least one rumour that the release would be staggered around the globe again, which even though unconfirmed means the article should have played it safe by not using the phrase 'UK launch date'.

I think someone on these forums previously pointed out that time period between announcement and it going onsale should not be as long as last time, as ipad 1 sales may suffer badly during the interim period. That makes some sense, although I have some vague memory of Apple not caring as much about this issue in the past as Id have thought they might, eg with at least one of the iphone new model paper launches coming a while before actual availability.

As for Apples need to move quickly before Honeycomb onslaught, Im sure Appletake this issue more seriously than their dismissive public statements about Android tablets would suggest. But they still have some time to play with, and could afford for the ipad 2 not to ship for some months yet. People already know an ipad 2 looms and so some will hold off any decision till they see the detail. When is honeycomb due anyhow?

In what ways will the ipad 2 be better at fighting off Android competition? I think its a safe bet that the cameras and speed bump will be the main things that keep the ipad competitive, with some of the other rumours such as screen res and usb/sd card being far from certain. And on a related note, I expect the ipad 2 announcement to be considered just as underwhelming as the original ipad launch event. Because again we have had rumours about device capability that may well not come true, leaving some to complain at the lack of res bump, usb or whatever turns out not to be in ipad2.

I cant imagine what ipad2 would have over ipad1 that would cause me to upgrade quickly, as I probably wont use the cameras much. If quality apps come out that require the greater performance of the ipad2 then I guess it may start to become compelling, and there is interest in the ipad at work from people so I can probably sell my ipad 1 pretty easily and for a reasonable price if I decide the 2 is worth it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

I've managed to put a nasty scratch right on the plastic apple logo on the back of mine, so its resale value's not what it could be. But I don't feel a pressing need to upgrade right now.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2011)

elbows said:


> Is that only for 3G etc enabled devices then? Because if it applies to wifi too then it should also apply to their computers. But yes, in general FCC approval does do a few things to timescales.


 
They'd get the wifi chipset stuff certified beforehand I would imagine.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2011)

Wifi doesn't count, IIRC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2011)

Is iPad 2 launching next week?



> It’s one of the biggest questions of our times: Shall I get an iPad now or wait for the next generation device come out?’
> 
> Whispers that the iPad 2 might be released next week could remove that stress-inducing dilemma.
> 
> ...


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe, fits the timescale people are expecting. The rumours of a different resolution, usb and sd cards have been withering in recent weeks so theres bound to be some disappointment when ipad2 finally gets anounced. Mind you Im still amused by how negative the reaction to the ipad1 unveiling was, compared to how well its actually been received.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2011)

elbows said:


> Maybe, fits the timescale people are expecting. The rumours of a different resolution, usb and sd cards have been withering in recent weeks so theres bound to be some disappointment when ipad2 finally gets anounced. Mind you Im still amused by how negative the reaction to the ipad1 unveiling was, compared to how well its actually been received.


 
Yep but that's always the way with Apple products of late, frothing at the mouth by a group of naysayers then they sell millions...


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2011)

Sure seems a bit bonkers to me, but here goes...



> Apple preparing iPad 3 for September?
> 
> Could Apple be preparing to surprise consumers — and the growing competition — with a Retina Display packing iPad 3 at this September’s traditional iPod event? Daring Fireball’s John Gruber is guessing they might while TechCrunch is saying they’re hearing it’s on the table.
> 
> ...


http://www.tipb.com/2011/02/09/apple-preparing-ipad-3-september/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2011)

More like the jump from the 3g to the 3gs rather then a massive upgrade then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2011)

That's an odd rumour...why would the upstage their own iPod refresh period?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2011)

I could see a story whereby they wanted the 2x screen bump for this revision, but couldn't ramp in time, so went with the rest of the upgrade, leaving the screen for the autumn, when have enough manufacturing capacity. Does seem weird tho.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2011)

Who's going to want to buy an iPad2 if there's a bigger and better iPad3 just a few months away?


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2011)

The latest rumour is that it's going to be a mini-iPad - http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20031288-82.html

Mind you, a smaller screened iPad would represent an absolutely _colossal _volte-face for Jobs and he's usually too stubborn for them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2011)

editor said:


> The latest rumour is that it's going to be a mini-iPad - http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20031288-82.html
> 
> Mind you, a smaller screened iPad would represent an absolutely _colossal _volte-face for Jobs and he's usually too stubborn for them.


 
Not really, I doubt anyone takes him that seriously with his denials given his history of saying no to things then doing them a year or two later!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2011)

You know thinking about it this could just be Apple stirring the pot a bit to keep people guessing ahead of the iPad2 announcement..?


----------



## fjydj (Feb 10, 2011)

ipad iplayer app has arrived... and the volume goes up to 11 


shame thats still pretty quiet though.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2011)

volume has always gone up to 11 on all iplayers


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Who's going to want to buy an iPad2 if there's a bigger and better iPad3 just a few months away?


 
If it comes at an additional price premium then it wont cannibalise ipad2 sales. However, rumours about it without fixed details including price would have great potential to harm ipad2 sales.


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 10, 2011)

This iPad3 talk makes a refreshing change from all the iPad2 speculation


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2011)

One change they need to make for the iPad2 is to increase the system memory, which is currently less than the iPhone4 (256MB iirc).  I've been having problems with apps crashing recently and assume low system memory is part of the problem.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2011)

After discovering that my iPod - which was sold as a '3rd gen 8gb' - is actually a SECOND generation, I've been beset by feelings of profound inadequacy. Well, that, and profound irritation that my iPod can no longer handle half of the more interesting new-release games.

So I've decided to bankrupt myself on an iPad 2 this year. Or 3, perhaps, looking at the ed's posts.

I'm going to justify it as 'something I will probably do some work on, at some point.'


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2011)

Launch event is on Wednesday with release estimated at late March/early April. I'll be getting one.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> After discovering that my iPod - which was sold as a '3rd gen 8gb' - is actually a SECOND generation, I've been beset by feelings of profound inadequacy. Well, that, and profound irritation that my iPod can no longer handle half of the more interesting new-release games.
> 
> So I've decided to bankrupt myself on an iPad 2 this year. Or 3, perhaps, looking at the ed's posts.
> 
> I'm going to justify it as 'something I will probably do some work on, at some point.'


The word so far seems to be that the iPad2 will be more of an incremental upgrade, bolting on the things that should have been there in the first place (e.g. camera) with the iPad3 being the next big step. But it's all guesswork at this stage.





ChrisFilter said:


> Launch event is on Wednesday with release estimated at late March/early April. I'll be getting one.


Without even knowing anything about it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2011)

All you need to know is that it runs iOS. If the upgrade isis special I'll get the ipad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2011)

Heh I've not known ChrisF to not want the latest cool gadget, no bad thing really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2011)

The new er iPad?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

After all these endless rumours, it's going to be such an anti climax when it arrives.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 28, 2011)

It will be metal, with a flat back and the the word ipad on it, yes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It will be metal, with a flat back and the the word ipad on it, yes.


 
I'll lay good money it will be made by Apple too.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It will be metal, with a flat back and the the word ipad on it, yes.


*fires off new Wirefresh article: "LATEST IPAD REVELATION REVEALED ON INSIDER WEBSITE!!!"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2011)

editor said:


> After all these endless rumours, it's going to be such an anti climax when it arrives.


 
True although I remember thinking 'Is it this?' in a meh kinda way when I first saw the original iPad and that sold well...


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'll lay good money it will be made by Apple too.


*pens follow up article


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It will be metal, with a flat back and the the word ipad on it, yes.


 
You're saying it won't have the letters BGR floating off the bottom left corner?

Well, I'm not buying one, then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2011)

editor said:


> *fires off new Wirefresh article: "LATEST IPAD REVELATION REVEALED ON INSIDER WEBSITE!!!"


 
Don't forget to add an 'UPDATED: New source exclusively reveals iPad 2 maker!'


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 28, 2011)

editor said:


> After all these endless rumours, it's going to be such an anti climax when it arrives.


 
I'm not sure what people are expecting tbh. It's just gonna be a new-shaped iPad with a couple of cameras on, innit? Not much to get excited about beyond the current iPad.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 28, 2011)

fASTER CHIP AND MORE RAM TOO, i EXPECT

SHOUTING SHOUTING SHOUTING bloody caps lock


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

Here it is. It's big!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2011)

> Anonymously sending fake shots of the next iPad to tech blogs. Man, I love Photoshop.



@ceoSteveJobs


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2011)

Breaking (cough) 'news'!


> According to several sources close to the situation, Apple CEO Steve Jobs–who is on a health-related leave from the company–is definitely considering an appearance at its big iPad 2 event tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.tipb.com/2011/03/01/steve-jobs-ipad-2-event-appearance


_"definitely considering"_



Anyway, the event is tomorrow at 6pm UK time, although there'll be bloggers videoing the queues and describing the decor in some considerable detail hours before that.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 2, 2011)

By a happy coincidence, I have just submitted approx. £500 of expense claims (for IRL expenses, no politicianing here). 

If my f***ing institute processes them by the end of this month, iPad 2 woo.

(Though my iPod seems to be dying atm, which might create a bit of an iPod 4 / iPad 2 / funding dilemma).

Quite looking forward to seeing what happens this evening.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 2, 2011)

Please let there be some kind of iOS update - it's all looking fisher price these days.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

So the latest rumour is some Apple staffer saying iPad 2 is meh but iPad 3 will rock your world...? *facepalm*


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2011)

I just hope we dont get too much of the 'what an anti-climax' stuff. Because we have had weeks of non-giddy rumours that rule out some of the more interesting potential developments, most people know roughly what to expect. So it should not be an anticlimax when it turns out that we are mostly dealing with a moderate upgrade to cpu/gpu power, RAM, and addition of camera(s). Maybe there is something else but I dont think too many people are expecting it at this point.

But I suppose the anti-climax moaning is somewhat inevitable anyway, as a standard reaction against the excessive hype and rumourmongering that such Apple products attract. I'll never forget how negatively the original ipad announcement was received, which of course didnt turn out to mean anything once the glorious sales figures emerged.


----------



## gabi (Mar 2, 2011)

i love an apple launch, im somewhat ashamed to say. in much the same way i like to watch docos about spiders despite hating the fuckers.

is this one gonna be streaming anywhere?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 2, 2011)

No, but engadget do a nice blow by blow blog.

Then the video is posted to the Apple website for download (in Quicktime format of course).

Expect 4.3 iOS to be available by tomorrow.  I'm interested in all the talk about new gestures for the interface.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2011)

elbows said:


> But I suppose the anti-climax moaning is somewhat inevitable anyway, as a standard reaction against the excessive hype and rumourmongering that such Apple products attract. I'll never forget how negatively the original ipad announcement was received, which of course didnt turn out to mean anything once the glorious sales figures emerged.


After all the hyperbole, leaks, exclusives, countdowns, stores going down, video blogs, minute-by-minute comments and general pre-launch hysteria, you can't really blame folks for feeling a bit disappointed if the iPad2 turns out to be a big anti-climax.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I'll skip the blow by blow account of something that isn't that interesting?! They could catch me out by announcing the iP5 running iOS5 but I seriously doubt that will happen.


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Expect 4.3 iOS to be available by tomorrow.  I'm interested in all the talk about new gestures for the interface.


 
Yeah but the backed away from the idea that the new gestures would be available to the public, and seemed to be indicating that it just a preview for developers that will not be in the official release. Hope they changed their mind on that but am personally not expecting it.


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2011)

editor said:


> After all the hyperbole, leaks, exclusives, countdowns, stores going down, video blogs, minute-by-minute comments and general pre-launch hysteria, you can't really blame folks for feeling a bit disappointed if the iPad2 turns out to be a big anti-climax.


 
You are certainly right that I cant blame everyone. But I certainly will blame people who are in the know and have followed these twists & turns, and already have their expectations tempered. Can you have it both ways? If we know that a lot of the stuff is guff and hype then how can we also feel let down when we've not got carried away with our expectations in the first place? Surely it will be impossible for the event to be an ant-climax for you personally as I much doubt you are on your edge of your seat with lofty expectations leaking out from every pore.


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2011)

I sure hope the speaker is better on the ipad2, I really dont like the speaker on the original ipad much at all. 

Anyway whatever happens I wont be buying an ipad2 myself, though I suppose I may be able to wangle one from work if they press head with plans to buy some for the sales team, as I'll need to redesign the intranet apps to work ok over 3G and my own ipad is not 3G equipped which will make testing a tad tricky. And I would like to be able to give my original ipad to my mum as she is finally taking some steps to use the internet and I think it would be perfect for her.


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2011)

Thought of one additional anti-climax that could genuinely annoy people - timescale, especially if they stagger the launch dates around the globe like last time.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2011)

Given that retailers have been told that there are no ipads available for order right now, I expect immediate availability.

I also expect few surprises today, so won't bother reading the liveblogs.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Given that retailers have been told that there are no ipads available for order right now, I expect immediate availability.
> 
> I also expect few surprises today, so won't bother reading the liveblogs.


Some people will still be besides themselves with joy even if only the _tiniest_ update is announced. I know this to be true because I've been to an Apple launch event and it was very weird indeed.

Jobs: "We can announce a slight increase in RAM"
Audience: "WOOT! AWESOME! OMG! etc etc" Cue: applause, cheering, high fives etc


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 2, 2011)

When is this kicking off UK time?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2011)

6pm


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2011)

Man oh man - you won't believe the drivel that is being posted up on tech sites/blogs now. 

I guess they're all keen to extract every last bit of advertising revenue from traffic in the build up but it all feels a bit weird. It's just a fucking product refresh and all this hyperbole is weird.

Anyway, I reckon the iPad 2 is going to spark off a few threads so I'll start one now so people can post up their opinions/reaction to the actual thing very shortly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it being streamed anywhere? Failing that what's the best place for live updates?


----------



## electroplated (Mar 2, 2011)

engadget was mentioned earlier for a blow by blow account but their page has just gone down under the pressure apparently!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah the Lord Jobs hath arrived...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 2, 2011)

Guardian has a liveblog: http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/mar/02/ipad-2-launch-apple-announcement-live


----------



## gabi (Mar 2, 2011)

Engadget mobile site is working fine

Macrumor might have a commentary too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Guardian has a liveblog: http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/mar/02/ipad-2-launch-apple-announcement-live


 
They're usually not great with the live updates....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

Heh Jobs has a dig at Android tablets:



> And people questioned whether it was an 'unbelievable' price -- well ask our competitors."


----------



## magneze (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/03/02/live-blog-apple-ipad-2-event/

... is a good feed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

Apple are really feeling the heat off the competition given how many digs they've made in barely 20 minutes...


----------



## electroplated (Mar 2, 2011)

so - dual core A5 chip, gyroscope, better graphics, 33% thinner


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

It's er....thin.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

Apple mindset is interesting, faced with tons of competition bump the specs a bit but rave about the pretty coloured covers!


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

With the cheapest iPad currently costing £329, the poor old Xoom is looking a very sad competitor.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2011)

editor said:


> With the cheapest iPad currently costing £329, the poor old Xoom is looking a very sad competitor.


 
Yep. Anything that isn't significantly cheaper than the iPad is dead in the water.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep. Anything that isn't significantly cheaper than the iPad is dead in the water.


Yep. Even if it has a far better OS (the HP tablet) or far better specs (the Xoom), the public aren't going to be interested when there's the app-stuffed iPad around for the same price or less.

The only area where I get tempted is for more innovative products like the HTC Flyer that offer something significantly different than the iPad. Right now, that's the only tablet I'm vaguely interested in.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Yep. Even if it has *a far better OS* (the HP tablet) or far better specs (the Xoom), the public aren't going to be interested when there's the app-stuffed iPad around for the same price or less.
> 
> The only area where I get tempted is for more innovative products like the HTC Flyer that offer something significantly different than the iPad. Right now, that's the only tablet I'm vaguely interested in.



I think that is bunk.  Its got a nice OS, but its still far behind iOS in terms of stability and features.   It might have some nice UI elements but that does not make it the worlds greatest mobile operating system.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2011)

It's like laptops - would anyone buy a windows machine if they were the same price as a macbook? You'd have to be insane.

If other manufactures can't or won't compete with Apple on price they may as well not bother.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I think that is bunk.  Its got a nice OS, but its still far behind iOS in terms of stability and features.   It might have some nice UI elements but that does not make it the worlds greatest mobile operating system.


Have you actually tried the HP tablet? Where are getting this "instability" guff from?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's like laptops - would anyone buy a windows machine if they were the same price as a macbook? You'd have to be insane.
> 
> If other manufactures can't or won't compete with Apple on price they may as well not bother.


 
Given apples fat margin, they probably could sell a MacBook that cheap. Goes to show how important the tablet sector is for them. If they can define and dominate it, they stand to win far bigger.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)

*iPad killing the competition*

Wow for all the frothing at the mouth the anti Apple brigade do when it comes to hyping up other tablets their beloved devices have a HUGE uphill struggle to dethrone Apple:








> The Motorola Xoom was widely expected to take on the iPad, with better specs and the Android 3.0 OS. Unfortunately for this pretender to the throne, it was lacking some promised hardware and software features when it shipped, and is priced higher than most iPad 2 models.
> 
> Forrester's Sarah Rotman Epps blogged that all of the upcoming competitors, such as the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1, the HP Touchpad, and RIM's PlayBook, have serious problems with their product strategies. Many are priced higher than similar iPad models and/or come with carrier contracts to subsidize the high price. Most of Forrester's research points to consumer disinterest in having to sign a long-term contract for a tablet.
> 
> Forrester expects 24.1 million tablets to sell in 2011 in the U.S., and close to 20 million of those will be iPads. Another market research firm, ChangeWave, is also predicting that 82% of people planning to buy a tablet in the next 90 days will buy an iPad.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2011)

I downloaded Garageband for ipad over the weekend.
Wow.
This is a very very capable multitrack music maker, with high-quality instruments and an incredibly slick and easy interface. It's no Logic or Pro Tools, but you can easily make very professional-sounding music with it (but you can always sync your project to the desktop version of Garageband, and from there into Logic).  Add a USB audio interface for recording/sampling and you're even better off. In terms of sound quality and ease-of-use it utterly shits on every other music making app I've tried. And it's only 3 quid. Fantastic, 5 stars without a doubt.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I downloaded Garageband for ipad over the weekend.
> Wow.
> This is a very very capable multitrack music maker, with high-quality instruments and an incredibly slick and easy interface. It's no Logic or Pro Tools, but you can easily make very professional-sounding music with it (but you can always sync your project to the desktop version of Garageband, and from there into Logic).  Add a USB audio interface for recording/sampling and you're even better off. In terms of sound quality and ease-of-use it utterly shits on every other music making app I've tried. And it's only 3 quid. Fantastic, 5 stars without a doubt.


G'wan. Write a wirefresh review!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe, maybe...

How many words?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Maybe, maybe...
> 
> How many words?


As many as you like really, but ideally over 200 words.  

Being able to share my enthusiasm about products I really like is one of the things that keeps me doing wirefresh (because the revenue it generates its teensy weensy!). If you get enough reviews under your belt you can usually start blagging/borrowing gear too


----------



## kpkplp (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to get an iPad 2..


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

kpkplp said:


> I want to get an iPad 2..


Thanks for that, but I think we'd better let you go before you start posting up lots of useful links where we can get 'special' deals.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2011)

editor said:


> As many as you like really, but ideally over 200 words.
> 
> Being able to share my enthusiasm about products I really like is one of the things that keeps me doing wirefresh (because the revenue it generates its teensy weensy!). If you get *enough reviews under your belt* you can usually *start blagging/borrowing gear* too


 
*sits up and takes notice*


----------



## sim667 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> *sits up and takes notice*


 
me too.....

I know someone who does games, she gets £250 per article, and loadsa free stuff...... but it dont half seem looooooong....

I'd love to do some more techy stuff tho


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I know someone who does games, she gets £250 per article, and loadsa free stuff...... but it dont half seem looooooong....


£250 per article is a *lot* of money for a game review. She must be penning long features. Who does she write for?


When I started Wirefresh I invited folks here to contribute but didn't get much of a response. The site's got enough credibility to be given good cameras on review and I've had a fair few freebies too, but the launch parties are the most fun!

If you post up a few articles it shouldn't be too hard to get related free software (unless you're asking Apple or trying to blag really expensive software) and maybe some hardware too....


----------



## sim667 (Mar 21, 2011)

editor said:


> £250 per article is a *lot* of money for a game review. She must be penning long features. Who does she write for?
> 
> 
> When I started Wirefresh I invited folks here to contribute but didn't get much of a response. The site's got enough credibility to be given good cameras on review and I've had a fair few freebies too, but the launch parties are the most fun!
> ...


 
Oooooh I cant remember who's she's doing it through, Ill have a look next time she links one to me....... tbh, they're normally walkthroughs of RPG games, so looooooooooooooooooong articles.

I might try writing a couple of articles, how long is a good length for a review?

I was also thinking about writing some how to's........ setting up your own VPN on a router for using on public wifi etc....... I dont know if stuff like that would get any interest though.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Oooooh I cant remember who's she's doing it through, Ill have a look next time she links one to me....... tbh, they're normally walkthroughs of RPG games, so looooooooooooooooooong articles.
> 
> I might try writing a couple of articles, how long is a good length for a review?
> 
> I was also thinking about writing some how to's........ setting up your own VPN on a router for using on public wifi etc....... I dont know if stuff like that would get any interest though.


 Anything over 200 words is fine, with illustrations being 580 pixels wide. Walkthroughs are fine too. To be honest, a lot of the time I'm just posting up notes to myself about interesting apps and stuff!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2011)

Would love to write for WF, have in fact started a couple posts a few times but never seem to find time to get something properly done...


----------



## electroplated (Mar 25, 2011)

editor said:


> G'wan. Write a wirefresh review!



I'd be happy to have a go at writing a review on this and maybe some other ipad music apps as that's mainly what I got mine for...


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2011)

electroplated said:


> I'd be happy to have a go at writing a review on this and maybe some other ipad music apps as that's mainly what I got mine for...


Go! Go! Go!

I'd be happy to edit/critique your work (if necessary)....


----------



## electroplated (Mar 25, 2011)

editor said:


> Go! Go! Go!
> 
> I'd be happy to edit/critique your work (if necessary)....



cool - will try and sit down over the weekend and get something together!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ive been planning on writing an article on how to set up a home VPN for idevices using ddwrt router firmware...... is that a bit too shit to write about?

(its very handy mind)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2011)

Trainz simulator is only 99c this weekend!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I downloaded Garageband for ipad over the weekend.
> Wow.
> This is a very very capable multitrack music maker, with high-quality instruments and an incredibly slick and easy interface. It's no Logic or Pro Tools, but you can easily make very professional-sounding music with it (but you can always sync your project to the desktop version of Garageband, and from there into Logic).  Add a USB audio interface for recording/sampling and you're even better off. In terms of sound quality and ease-of-use it utterly shits on every other music making app I've tried. And it's only 3 quid. Fantastic, 5 stars without a doubt.



I'm tone deaf and almost totally a-musical. 

Still, do you reckon it'd be worth a punt, for a bit of a laugh?

Given artichoke's reaction to my singing ("you only do it to annoy me " (I don't )), I can only imagine what her reaction to my music would be. Still, whaddaya reckon, Crispy? Fun for an atonal musically stunted lulz?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2011)

if you use all the helper functions then it's almost impossible to make it sound bad. It's worth having just for showoff value tbh - anyone with a fraction of a gram of musical talent will instantly want to get one


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> if you use all the helper functions then it's almost impossible to make it sound bad. It's worth having just for showoff value tbh - anyone with a fraction of a gram of musical talent will instantly want to get one



I got grade 4 trumpet. I only discovered during my sister's Maids' of Honours' speech that the reason her viola had sounded so... samey... over the 8 years she 'learnt' it, is that she'd taken grade 1 8 times, and failed grade 1 8 times.

Out of interest, would it be relatively easy to knock out some, say, gabber? And / or a bit of happy hardcore?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2011)

No, it's not really suited to it. There's no drum programming (yet)
There are dance music apps but they're nowhere near as polished


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> No, it's not really suited to it. There's no drum programming (yet)
> There are dance music apps but they're nowhere near as polished


 
Oh


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2011)

This evening, put on some headphones, dim the lights, maybe a wee toke if so inclined, and lose yourself in Superbrothers: Sword and Sworcery - pixel art, gorgeous music, witty self-referential dialogue, atmosphere in truckloads. I'm only 30% through it but it's already one of my favorite iOS games. Comes out on iphone/pod in a month.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yes, I've been playing that. I find some of the dialogue irritates me a bit mind you and breaks the atmosphere. But it's generally very good (I'm about halfway through).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2011)

iPad looks like a winner when it comes to games, perfect for games like Carccacone (sp!) and Settlers of Catania.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

I've relented and ordered one. It was the news that they're releasing Baldur's Gate for it in the summer that swayed me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've relented and ordered one. It was the news that they're releasing Baldur's Gate for it in the summer that swayed me.



Didn't you buy one before then sell it over a bout of buyers regret?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, the first one. I took it back for a full refund after a month. I claimed I was a scientist who needed a device that could charge from usb for field trips. They grudgingly accepted the full refund


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, the first one. I took it back for a full refund after a month. I claimed I was a scientist who needed a device that could charge from usb for field trips. They grudgingly accepted the full refund


They won't let you have one now, you know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, the first one. I took it back for a full refund after a month. I claimed I was a scientist who needed a device that could charge from usb for field trips. They grudgingly accepted the full refund



Haha very creative!


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, the first one. I took it back for a full refund after a month. I claimed I was a scientist who needed a device that could charge from usb for field trips. They grudgingly accepted the full refund


The iPad does charge from USB.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> The iPad does charge from USB.



Only from certain desktop macs.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Only from certain desktop macs.


Anything with enough voltage. I just plugged mine into my Air to check, and it's charging from that.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Only from certain desktop macs.


I don't get it. It comes with a USB cable. You plug it into a USB port. It charges.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, well, the first one only charged from certain Macs two years ago. I proved it in-store with a pc and a Macbook. It might have changed now that manufacturers are upgrading the voltage of their usb ports.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't get it. It comes with a USB cable. You plug it into a USB port. It charges.



Try it from an older pc. It connects but doesn't charge.


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 14, 2012)

The New iPad seems to take forever to charge via USB on my 2008 MBP. Much quicker to use the adaptor.


> *Slowest charging - lower-power USB port:* When your iPad is connected to a lower-power USB port—those on older Macs, many Windows PCs, and many USB hubs (powered or unpowered)—the battery is charged only while the iPad is asleep.
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/1150356/ipadcharging.html


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting. Seems it was a result that they bought it at PC World then


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Ordered a Dodocase. Phwoar!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2012)

A what?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.dodocase.com/products/dodo-classic

A sort of moleskine case.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh right.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2012)

Just discovered that iCloud doesn't stream your files *shakes fist* - that sucks. I should have done my research prior to purchase, really, as I bought the 16GB thinking I'd only need the hdd for apps.

No massive drama, thankfully AudioGalaxy solves that problem, and iTunes Match + iCloud acts as a backup.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2012)

iTunes Match does stream your audio  I've done it several times, though it knackers the battery on 3G so I usually have it turned off.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> http://www.dodocase.com/products/dodo-classic
> 
> A sort of moleskine case.


 
Apparently it's spelled Mohl-ess-keen-eh. Who knew?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 16, 2012)

There's an app  called Video stream that should work for vids as well,never bothered trying it myself.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> iTunes Match does stream your audio  I've done it several times, though it knackers the battery on 3G so I usually have it turned off.



It plays it instantly when you begin to download a song, but it doesn't stream. I.E. you have to have an instance of the mp3 on your device. With only 16GB of space, I don't want that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Apparently it's spelled Mohl-ess-keen-eh. Who knew?



The brand is Moleskine. There's also a fabric known as moleskin.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> It plays it instantly when you begin to download a song, but it doesn't stream. I.E. you have to have an instance of the mp3 on your device. With only 16GB of space, I don't want that.


 
You have a holding file, smaller than the actual MP3.

I have access to 12k tunes on mine, I can't fit 12k on it though...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> You have a holding file, smaller than the actual MP3.
> 
> I have access to 12k tunes on mine, I can't fit 12k on it though...



Got a link? It's not that I don't believe you, I'm just curious as to how to works. Cheers!


----------



## Kanda (Apr 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Got a link? It's not that I don't believe you, I'm just curious as to how to works. Cheers!


 
No, I was just looking at it through iPhone explorer.

Actually, isn't this iTunes match you need? That syncs your library, not just iCloud alone I think...

Once that  analysed all my songs, they were available on all devices.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> You have a holding file, smaller than the actual MP3.
> 
> I have access to 12k tunes on mine, I can't fit 12k on it though...



I have iTunes Match.

This is why I ask:

"So, wait. Do my iTunes Match songs stream, or download?

On a Mac, any cloud-stored songs will (by default) stream over the air when played, though you can download them at any time by clicking the iCloud download button. On an iOS device, though, you’re required to download the track in full—possibly so that you’ll be able to listen to that song even if your network connection shorts out. Your track will start to play before it finishes downloading, so you’ll be able to listen to any track you pick almost immediately. Apple TVs only have the option to stream songs, as they don’t have any storage capability."

http://www.macworld.com/article/1163658/itunes_match_what_you_need_to_know.html


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The brand is Moleskine. There's also a fabric known as moleskin.


Yep. It's the brand with the weird pronunciation (which I refuse to use. suonds ridiculous!)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2012)

Everybody just calls them mole-skins though.

(I don't use them, the paper is crap and won't take fountain pen ink.)


----------



## peterkro (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't really use this so some may be bullshit.If you swipe a song in music a delete button comes up,I assume this works with playlists and genres as well but have never tried it,not doubt I will if I start running out of space,after deleting the iCloud symbol comes back so you can download again if you want.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yep. It's the brand with the weird pronunciation (which I refuse to use. suonds ridiculous!)



Aha, I see what you mean now. Really?! I refuse to use that as well. It sounds like I'm doing a bad 'herdy gerdy' Scandinavian accent.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2012)

peterkro said:


> I don't really use this so some may be bullshit.If you swipe a song in music a delete button comes up,I assume this works with playlists and genres as well but have never tried it,not doubt I will if I start running out of space,after deleting the iCloud symbol comes back so you can download again if you want.



Yeah, this is true. But what a faff. I'll stick to Audiogalaxy. I can use that with Android n' all.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 17, 2012)

Why pay for itunes match when plex is free?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2012)

Because for £22 iTunes match has just legalised several years' worth of hooky MP3s. And completed missing album art. And upgraded them all to high quality versions.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 17, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Because for £22 iTunes match has just legalised several years' worth of hooky MP3s. And completed missing album art. And upgraded them all to high quality versions.


 
Good point. I hadnt thought of that.

have you got many mp3's it hasnt got? Does it trash ones that arent on itunes?

It could be tempting I think....

Also when your subscription runs out do you still get to keep the upgraded files?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2012)

sim667 said:


> have you got many mp3's it hasnt got? Does it trash ones that arent on itunes?


 
It uploaded (or said it was) all my DJ mixes and such... so they were available on all devices and I guess to update their end in case someone else had a similar file name.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2012)

It doesn't trash anything, and the converted files are yours to keep when you cancel the subscription.
I'm very tempted by it, if only to get all my music at work. If I get round to putting a SIM in my ipad, even better.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Good point. I hadnt thought of that.
> 
> have you got many mp3's it hasnt got? Does it trash ones that arent on itunes?
> 
> ...



No, it uploads ones that aren't on iTunes and makes them available in the cloud. Doesn't come out of your iCloud storage allowance, either.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 17, 2012)

What I was worried about was losing stuff that is hard to find etc......

Maybe I should take a backup of my tunes, then do it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2012)

Ooops, double post.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2012)

sim667 said:


> What I was worried about was losing stuff that is hard to find etc......
> 
> Maybe I should take a backup of my tunes, then do it



It doesn't delete anything from your HDD.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 17, 2012)

I may well partake in apple's offer then, £22 to legitimise my 13,000 tracks seems like a bargain tbh!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It doesn't trash anything, and the converted files are yours to keep when you cancel the subscription.
> I'm very tempted by it, if only to get all my music at work. If I get round to putting a SIM in my ipad, even better.



Ah right, didn't know that...tempting!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I may well partake in apple's offer then, £22 to legitimise my 13,000 tracks seems like a bargain tbh!!



Indeed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

iPad question. 

My FIL has an iPad2 and can't run Quicktime files that are emailed to him. Is that right?


----------



## bmd (Apr 29, 2012)

This looks like a nice iPad keyboard - 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/552506690/brydge-ipad-do-more


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> This looks like a nice iPad keyboard -
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/552506690/brydge-ipad-do-more



Yup reckon that's going to do well once it's made it to market.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> iPad question.
> 
> My FIL has an iPad2 and can't run Quicktime files that are emailed to him. Is that right?


 
Its probably avi. Needs to be mp4 i think.

VLC app should do it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 30, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Its probably avi. Needs to be mp4 i think.
> 
> VLC app should do it.


VLC app was removed from the App Store some time ago.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2012)

Ipad can't (natively) handle all forms of Quicktime movie. Just MP4/h264 format video, in .MP4, M4V or .MOV containers. Your dad is probably being sent older format .MOVs in Sorenson format, for example.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Apple are going to _really_ enjoy having to do this I'm sure.

Apple ordered to run Samsung 'did not copy iPad' adverts


> A UK judge has ordered Apple to publish announcements that Samsung did not copy the design of its iPad, according to the Bloomberg news agency.
> It said the judge said one notice should remain on Apple's website for at least six months, while other adverts should be placed in various newspapers and magazines


lol


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 19, 2012)

Ed was so happy he gave that storey it's own thread. 

I bet they'll now make us wait longer than the rest-of-the-world for that 7incher


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 19, 2012)

wow i though  it would handle Sorenson 

that shit used to be huge.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Apple are going to _really_ enjoy having to do this I'm sure.
> 
> Apple ordered to run Samsung 'did not copy iPad' adverts
> 
> lol



Funny stuff, wonder if they have to use the judges words and say the Galaxy isn't 'as cool' as the iPad?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Ed was so happy he gave that storey it's own thread.
> 
> I bet they'll now make us wait longer than the rest-of-the-world for that 7incher


It's the first time I've ever heard of a major tech corporation being compelled to post an embarrassing apology to a rival company in magazines and on their own website, so I thought it was worth a thread of its own.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

After spending a bit of time with the Nexus 7, I think the market is going to be too big for Apple to ignore.

Being Apple, they'll probably brand it under the Touch name rather than iPad mini or whatever (so it doesn't look like they're just following Android's lead).  And, if such a beast emerges and it's priced right, I suspect it will sell like shit off the proverbial shovel.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 29, 2012)

I suspect they've already started producing it and will saturate the xmas/holiday market avoiding nexus's supply issues.

But I bet they screw up on price, selling cheap is just not in their DNA


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> I suspect they've already started producing it and will saturate the xmas/holiday market avoiding nexus's supply issues.
> 
> But I bet they screw up on price, selling cheap is just not in their DNA


I think they've sorted out the availability for the Nexus 7. It's listed in stock on Google Play, in the UK at least.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> I suspect they've already started producing it and will saturate the xmas/holiday market avoiding nexus's supply issues.
> 
> But I bet they screw up on price, selling cheap is just not in their DNA



It depends on how much money is being made and how many units are sold. Apple counts tablet success in millions upon millions sold. I doubt even the growing 7" market has any model selling over 5 million units yet.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It depends on how much money is being made and how many units are sold. Apple counts tablet success in millions upon millions sold. I doubt even the growing 7" market has any model selling over 5 million units yet.


The Kindle Fire sold around 4.7 million units during the fourth quarter of 2011 alone.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Being Apple, they'll probably brand it under the Touch name rather than iPad mini or whatever (so it doesn't look like they're just following Android's lead). And, if such a beast emerges and it's priced right, I suspect it will sell like shit off the proverbial shovel.


I think it's inevitable at this point. However, if it's the 7.85" 1024x768 device that's been rumoured, then it will be marketed as an ipad, as it will run ipad apps. "ipad mini" or something, but definitely an ipad.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I think it's inevitable at this point. However, if it's the 7.85" 1024x768 device that's been rumoured, then it will be marketed as an ipad, as it will run ipad apps. "ipad mini" or something, but definitely an ipad.


I don't think a relatively low 1024x768 pixel display on a 7.85" screen would fit with Apple's high-end design aesthetic. The Nexus is 1280 x 800.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2012)

There are very good logistical and development reasons why the screen will be that size and resolution. I don't see any good arguments for anything else. It's the same DPI as the iphone 3GS (still in production, don't forget), yet the same pixel count as the ipad (meaning perfect compatibility with the existing software library). They can just order larger screens from the same factory.

Remember that Apple is no stranger to the low end with consumer electronics. Look at what they did with the ipod line over the years.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> There are very good logistical and development reasons why the screen will be that size and resolution. I don't see any good arguments for anything else.


I can: it'll look shit compared to the new iPad and it'll look shit next to Google's super cheap Nexus. Apple generally don't arrive to the party with something that is _worse_ than the competition.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

editor said:


> The Kindle Fire sold around 4.7 million units during the fourth quarter of 2011 alone.



Really? The exception that proves the rule then. Still not available in Europe I take it?

Apple will probably release an iPad mini this autumn, and predictably it'll blow the competition out of the water I'd wager...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> There are very good logistical and development reasons why the screen will be that size and resolution. I don't see any good arguments for anything else. It's the same DPI as the iphone 3GS (still in production, don't forget), yet the same pixel count as the ipad (meaning perfect compatibility with the existing software library). They can just order larger screens from the same factory.
> 
> Remember that Apple is no stranger to the low end with consumer electronics. Look at what they did with the ipod line over the years.



Indeed iPod mini, nano and shuffle anyone? How many none Shuffle MP3 players sold in any volume once it came out I wonder..?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apple will probably release an iPad mini this autumn, and predictably it'll blow the competition out of the water I'd wager...


I'd say that depends on how many sales the Nexus 7 notches up and if it represents better value. The Nexus is an incredible piece of kit for the price, with a silky smooth UI.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice pad but with laggy audio latency built in to its OS, _still_.
I need music apps that don't wait 18ms to play a drum or keyboard.

I'm still keeping an eye on it though. It's a very good price I just don't trust Google to do a particularly good job with it. 
I still can't justify the price of a 32GB iPad either, their NAND markup and European markup is well annoying (ipad was 100 euros cheaper in NYC).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd say that depends on how many sales the Nexus 7 notches up and if it represents better value. The Nexus is an incredible piece of kit for the price, with a silky smooth UI.



Not at all, the only reason the 7" market is getting so much attention is virtually no one can compete with Apple in the 10" market. This is like the iPod game all over again and Apple will take the majority of the market with their 7" offering, I'd lay good money on it...


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not at all, the only reason the 7" market is getting so much attention is virtually no one can compete with Apple in the 10" market. This is like the iPod game all over again and Apple will take the majority of the market with their 7" offering, I'd lay good money on it...


It's not just about competing with the iPad. It's about opening a new market with a new, different product, just like Samsung/HTC etc did with their larger screened phones. Apple haven't followed that lead yet either.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2012)

We only got a powerful 7" android tablet at the amazing price of the Nexus 7 because Google decided they needed to do something dramatic. They want android tablets to get some momentum, and I doubt they were happy to see the forked amazon ones do so well whilst their own online store continued to underperform. They've given themselves at least some chance with the nexus 7, we'll just have to wait and see what Amazon and Apple have in store. I wont make any bold predictions until I see the detail, except to say that I wouldnt expect Apple to have any trouble getting some degree of success with a new iOS device, but Id rather it didnt dominate to the extent the iPad has done.


----------



## grit (Jul 31, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2012)

elbows said:


> We only got a powerful 7" android tablet at the amazing price of the Nexus 7 because Google decided they needed to do something dramatic. They want android tablets to get some momentum, and I doubt they were happy to see the forked amazon ones do so well whilst their own online store continued to underperform. They've given themselves at least some chance with the nexus 7, we'll just have to wait and see what Amazon and Apple have in store. I wont make any bold predictions until I see the detail, except to say that I wouldnt expect Apple to have any trouble getting some degree of success with a new iOS device, but Id rather it didnt dominate to the extent the iPad has done.



The iPad mini will trounce the competition, mark my words.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2012)

Well in some key senses thats a reasonable bet, assuming they dont get too carried away with the price.

But I have another way of looking at it for balance. There are a lot of people out there who are not into Apple, its just a question of how many of them want a smaller tablet or indeed any sort of tablet. And we still have no idea how well the windows 8 tablets will do. Therefore despite the phenomenal success of the iPads to date, and the fairly uninspiring android tablet apps situation, I dont want to stick to assumptions about Apple domination for too long. Especially as I think the story so far tells us something about how long it takes for a widespread desire to own a tablet to emerge if its going to, and the price of tablets, its not just a dull tale of Apple successes and market dominance.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The iPad mini will trounce the competition, mark my words.


 
I'm sure it will do well, but now Google have shown what a cheaper tablet can do, I suspect it's going to go like the current android/iphone split with phones. Apple won't match them on price, leaving plenty of room for those who will.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2012)

I dont think anyone else wants to match google or amazon on price, since for the hardware companies making money on the hardware is their only reason to bother making the shit at all. Amazon and Google have a wider ecosystem that gives additional purpose to their tablet hardware missions. Apple do too but its hardware where they make their real money, whereas what Google covet most is our eyeballs. They need a significant percentage of tablet eyeballs to be somewhat within their grasp, even if its just the browser being used, in order to rest easy and not fear any loss of position and influence in the years to come.

So I would not expect other android hardware manufacturers to join in with the really powerful but cheap tablet devices that the nexus 7 has set the bar for, at least not for a while yet. Not till the margins are a little better or unless they manage to convince themselves that they can sell them in silly numbers that scale up ok. Making devices with not much profit built in and then only selling in relatively dismal numbers is not an attractive proposition. Maybe some will try if the nexus 7 sells in drool-worthy quantities, but Apple can certainly laugh that whatever woes they have from time to time, they dont get stuck in this scenario themselves due to their premium positioning.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm sure it will do well, but now Google have shown what a cheaper tablet can do, I suspect it's going to go like the current android/iphone split with phones. Apple won't match them on price, leaving plenty of room for those who will.


 
A £250 iPad mini will beat a £200 nexus 7, mark my words. This isn't the phone market.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 1, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A £250 iPad mini will beat a £200 nexus 7, mark my words. This isn't the phone market.


 
Why should Apple release something with such a low profit margin that would potentialy take sales away from it's more expensive offerings.

Apple may release a 7", but it will cost a heck of a lot more.


----------



## pesh (Aug 1, 2012)

it's only another £80 for an entry level ipad...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why should Apple release something with such a low profit margin that would potentialy take sales away from it's more expensive offerings.
> 
> Apple may release a 7", but it will cost a heck of a lot more.



Eh? Ain't you been paying attention? They did it no problem with the iPod mini/nano. Once they have a strong position in one market they sell down market time and time again...


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2012)

tbh I think FridgeMagnet has it spot on. iPad mini won't happen.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

magneze said:


> tbh I think FridgeMagnet has it spot on. iPad mini won't happen.


But....how will it "trounce the competition"  then?!

(((iPad mini)))


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:


> How will it "trounce the competition" then?
> 
> (((iPad mini)))


I've never claimed it would?


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 1, 2012)

We'll find out in just under six weeks


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

magneze said:


> I've never claimed it would?


Sorry, I was quoting the awesomely enthusiastic Apple fan above who was already confidently predicting that this non existent iPad mini would "trounce the competition" and "beat a Nexus 7," based on nothing else but sheer faith and _belief. _


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> We'll find out in just under six weeks


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 1, 2012)

But you're posting on an iPad thread


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2012)

I know. Brilliantly ironic eh?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Sorry, I was quoting the awesomely enthusiastic Apple fan above who was already confidently predicting that this non existent iPad mini would "trounce the competition" and "beat a Nexus 7," based on nothing else but sheer faith and _belief. _



Lol you're suck a dickhead! I ain't a fan of Apple, I'm loyal to only one interest: what I can afford that serves my need.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> But you're posting on an iPad thread



Nothing wrong with a bit of geeky S&M.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol you're suck a dickhead!


Please stop the personal abuse and keep the debate civil, thank you.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 2, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol you're suck a dickhead! I ain't a fan of Apple, I'm loyal to only one interest: what I can afford that serves my need.


Perhaps we can all agree that you're a bit of a fan, and ed's a bit of a dickhead, and then we can all move on and leave this mess behind us?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Perhaps we can all agree that you're a bit of a fan, and ed's a bit of a dickhead, and then we can all move on and leave this mess behind us?


Perhaps


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 2, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Perhaps we can all agree that you're a bit of a fan, and ed's a bit of a dickhead, and then we can all move on and leave this mess behind us?



I think we can confidently agree that we're all a bit of a dickhead, on these threads.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 2, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think we can confidently agree that we're all a bit of a dickhead, on these threads.


Without necessarily agreeing that any of us are _such _a dickheads.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Perhaps we can all agree that you're a bit of a fan, and ed's a bit of a dickhead, and then we can all move on and leave this mess behind us?


I really can't agree to that. There's nothing wrong with relevant criticism about Apple being posted in an Apple thread, even if it does upset some of the company's more loving fans.

What is unacceptable however is all the name calling and insults. I've had unpleasant random abuse hurled at me by KE all week across multiple threads and not once have I responded in kind.

I'm a bleedin' saint, me.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 2, 2012)

-1


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Please stop the personal abuse and keep the debate civil, thank you.



You keep lying and making shit up as you're going to get all the abuse you deserve dickhead.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)

Apple iPad and related items


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Apple iPad and related items



I'd say dickheads and fanbois are inextricably linked with said thread.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

I think we just need to introduce a rule that personal abuse is not acceptable in this forum. It won't affect 95% of users but it might help considerably lighten the tone overall.

What do others think?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2012)

Outlaw lying and making shit up about posters by abusive mods and you've got a deal.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)

I think we should ban KE and editor from the forum for a month and see how things go.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I think we should ban KE and editor from the forum for a month and see how things go.


And I should be banned for what exactly? For posting up relevant content you don't happen to like? For daring to criticise a certain brand?

It's not me throwing around personal abuse every day. I'm all for robust tech debate, platform wars and 'my thingy is better than your thingy' debate, but the endless random  personal insults really are getting too much.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh ffs. 

As you were, gentlemen, as you were.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Oh ffs.
> 
> As you were, gentlemen, as you were.


Thanks for your valuable contributions.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)

There is not much point in making valuable contributions on this thread/forum.


----------



## pesh (Aug 2, 2012)

editor said:


> I think we just need to introduce a rule that personal abuse is not acceptable in this forum.


 
think thats totally fair, but only if you ban the facepalm smiley too... if you can't call someone a moron you shouldn't have a smiley that is saying the same thing...


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> There is not much point in making valuable contributions on this thread/forum.


Well, I still try and there's been some good discussions going on, despite pottymouth's best efforts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like the iPad mini is all but confirmed going by the increasing strength of leaks, rumours and various speculations. The 7" tablet market is about to get VERY interesting..!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, more rumours always means something is more likely to happen. Like the iPhone Mini.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 4, 2012)

We've seen physical iP5 leaks, so where are the 7" ones - other than the whispers?


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, more rumours always means something is more likely to happen. Like the iPhone Mini.


Indeed. There has been no actual 'leaks' from Apple about this supposed 7" tablet. It's just sites making up stuff for the terminally gullible and making a nice few quid from the advert revenue.

However, there is evidence that Apple were considering a 7" tablet in response to the Samsung Galaxy


> Steve Jobs and other Apple senior executives discussed the idea of a smaller iPad to compete with Samsung’s seven-inch Galaxy Tab early last year, according to internal emails submitted as evidence in the two companies’ US patent case.
> 
> In January 2011, Eddy Cue, who leads Apple’s iTunes business, sent an email to executives including Tim Cook, now Apple’s chief executive, and Phil Schiller, the company’s marketing chief, forwarding a review favouring Samsung’s smaller tablet over the iPad and saying: “I believe there will be a seven-inch market and we should do one.”
> 
> ...


----------



## hendo (Aug 4, 2012)

I've had an iphone for a few years now and bought an ipad on the first day they came out. Apple changed the game for phones, effectively invented the tablet market and I've been a huge fan; I'm on my second ipad and will _probably_ get an iphone 5. Yet I don't really entertain any notion that the new iphone will be much of an improvement on the iphone 4, which pretty much ticks all my boxes. I think the android/ios device arms race is now in stalemate; beyond incremental improvements in memory and chip speed there's probably not too much they can do to these things to make one vastly superior to the other. I haven't ambushed editor yet but I'm sure the Nexus is an excellent device at a brilliant price.

But one side is going to lose this race eventually and I think it will be Apple. Someone on one of the tech blogs was writing that Google's mastery of systems will eventually see it win through and I reckon that's right. We're getting to the point that the device is almost irrelevant, it's all about the OS, the user-experience and the content - and the Google cloud experience is immeasurably superior to Apple's. I have quite a fast PC and it really struggles with itunes. The icloud seems to resent me intruding to alter things; Chrome by contrast is immeasurably better written and unites your internet self with your real self pretty effortlessly. I expect android is much the same.

The App store has been a big help to Apple, but I wonder if the App Explosion is over. So many are just gimmicks; I install one, play with a bit, throw it out, rinse and repeat. Maps,twitter, instagaram - Android has the essentials that Ios has. There' s the fracturing of android which some say is an issue, and some issues with app quality on android, but few people say that's a massive problem.

This may well be the last iphone I buy because really Apple are selling a pair of devices to me now, a partnership of phone and tablet, and a cloud experience to unite them. If Google start to nudge seriously ahead - the Nexus won't be their last tablet - and their cloud experience continues to improve, and nothing radical happens to itunes, then I may well desert the Jobs temple and I won't be on my own. This Nexus is a real declaration of intent; cheap and effective. The next one will have more memory and probably pack 3G. By contrast Apple's rumoured change to the charger, which makes a number of devices in my house partially redundant, is aggravating and Apple no longer enjoys the tech-lead which would have allowed them to inflict this change painlessly. There is an arrogance there which doesn't fit with the tough spending decisions many people in their target markets are having to make. Apple executives are rich with their options and may not have heard about double dip recessions. This may be a problem, over time.

The iphone 5 is a real defining point. It really has to be something great that puts it ahead of the Galaxy, and by some margin. The future for me as a consumer is lightweight computing that allows me to unite with my content, work and fun wherever I am , whichever of my gadgets I have, and with a minimum of fuss. Apple gets there but I'm starting to wonder if Google and Android aren't starting to do it better, and crucially, cheaper.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, more rumours always means something is more likely to happen. Like the iPhone Mini.



When they reach a certain level they indicate something is afoot. Steve Jobs wasn't opposed (aside from his public statements which were little more than trolling which confused his detractors) to the idea and like I said Apple will go where the money is.


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2012)

hendo said:


> But one side is going to lose this race eventually and I think it will be Apple.



Depends what you mean by lose. I dont care if one platform gets dominant market share, but I certainly dont want to see a situation where only one platform is profitable and popular enough to survive and attract developers. For example I do not have fond memories of the years where Windows was pretty much the only game in town on the desktop.

In an ideal world if there are only two viable and thriving platforms for a particular device, Id rather one of them not be Apple since their os's are only supposed to run on such a limited range of hardware and they are such control freaks. But they do know how to take a large share of a sectors profits without needing to completely dominate the share of customers, and they designed some stuff rather well in the last 15 years, and as android is so open in many ways it provides a good enough counter that we actually feel like we have some reasonable choice right now. 

Even if Apple started to make a load of decisions that were stupid and bad for their business, I dont think we have to worry about their mobile OS fading out for years to come, iOS and android have both done well enough to secure their foundations. Apples smartphone market share can continue to decline and android 10-inch tablet apps & hardware sales can continue to disappoint, it wont kill them. What I'd like to see now is a third viable and thriving mobile OS, with Microsoft being the only obvious contender but by no means a safe bet. Windows Phone 7 and Windows 8 RT are likely good enough OS's, but sadly it takes more than a good OS to get somewhere and momentum can be hard to come by.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 5, 2012)

hendo said:


> The App store has been a big help to Apple, but I wonder if the App Explosion is over. So many are just gimmicks; I install one, play with a bit, throw it out, rinse and repeat. Maps,twitter, instagaram - Android has the essentials that Ios has. There' s the fracturing of android which some say is an issue, and some issues with app quality on android, but few people say that's a massive problem.


Developers have been shown to favour iOS as Apple users seem the most willing to pay for Apps, whereas Android users want it all for free.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 5, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Developers have been shown to favour iOS as Apple users seem the most willing to pay for Apps, whereas Android users want it all for free.


Or paid for by advertisers. 

Bleeeeeeeh.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 13, 2012)

Any 3G owners able to recommend a good payg deal? Which network does the best deal these days?


----------



## audiotech (Aug 14, 2012)

GiffGaff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2012)

Hasn't there been some serious issues with their network reception/customer service recently?


----------



## audiotech (Aug 14, 2012)

None that I'm aware of?


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hasn't there been some serious issues with their network reception/customer service recently?


I haven't had any.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2012)

audiotech said:


> None that I'm aware of?


 
Ah, yeah just realised this uses the O2 network, so when that tanked a few weeks ago tons of people on GG were fucked too. Hmmm...well that's less a risk then as I'm not interested in it for my phone. Cool, sim ordered!


----------



## audiotech (Aug 14, 2012)

The "tons of people" didn't include me. I trust you went for the £5 in extra free credit, only realised by clicking here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2012)

audiotech said:


> The "tons of people" didn't include me. I trust you went for the £5 in extra free credit, only realised by clicking here.


 
Yup.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2012)

editor said:


> After spending a bit of time with the Nexus 7, I think the market is going to be too big for Apple to ignore.
> 
> Being Apple, they'll probably brand it under the Touch name rather than iPad mini or whatever (so it doesn't look like they're just following Android's lead). And, if such a beast emerges and it's priced right, I suspect it will sell like shit off the proverbial shovel.


I'm still sticking with this prediction (if, indeed, a smaller tablet does emerge)!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2012)

Just as Apple take 70% of the global tablet market? I reckon at best the Nexus will reduce that to 60% and that's assuming Apple doesn't wipe their asses with an iPad mini. Like I've said before the tablet market is following the iPod market.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

GiffGaff sim has arrived and is installed. After some odd and slightly annoying pissing about its all running properly.


----------



## audiotech (Aug 22, 2012)

Good stuff, enjoy your £5 in credit. Anymore? Click here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ordered


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 23, 2012)

3G connection is pretty stable and fast so far, happy.


----------



## Winot (Jul 13, 2014)

I see that Apple are offering £170 credit against a new iPad by recycling my iPad2.  It's quite tempting as the iPad2 is on 16GB and is getting full (mainly with kids stuff) and feels heavy compared to the iPad mini.

Does this offer mean d'you think that an even newer iPad is imminent?  I've lost track of where we are in the cycle.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 13, 2014)

It's possible, the last generation was released in November 2013 and they've generally been a year at most between iPad releases. They can tweak the CPU, Memory and stick in a finger print reader and they've got a new device.

Iif Apple are sticking to their habits they'll also want a custom networking system for any apple wearables such as the mythical iWatch.


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2014)

It is reasonable to presume that new ones will be announced in October.

Any sort of 'custom networking system' is likely to be a software layer in iOS. On the hardware side it would probably involve Bluetooth LE, which they have started using for a range of other things already. Early iPads, macs etc lack this form of bluetooth but more recent models already have it. 

In terms of what has been announced in the iOS/app side of things that is along similar lines or may integrate well with a smart watch, already announced there is health book, Handoff (for mac<->iOS communication of certain things) and the ability for 3rd party devs to write their own widgets for the notification dropdown in both iOS and OSX.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> I see that Apple are offering £170 credit against a new iPad by recycling my iPad2.  It's quite tempting as the iPad2 is on 16GB and is getting full (mainly with kids stuff) and feels heavy compared to the iPad mini.
> 
> Does this offer mean d'you think that an even newer iPad is imminent?  I've lost track of where we are in the cycle.



Yep new models in October/ November...


----------



## Winot (Jul 22, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep new models in October/ November...



I went for a new iPad Air in the end - Apple gave me £120 for my old iPad2 16GB (wifi only) which seemed like a reasonable deal.

Haven't had time to play yet, but it's noticeably lighter.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2014)

Got one for work and it's a very nice tablet, so bloody light for its size!


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like the iPad may have truly plateaud in sales now, with large screen phones doing some of the hurtin':


> While the iPhone’s business continues to grow, the iPad is showing signs of slowing. The tablet sold 13.3 million units in the quarter, down 9 percent year-over-year and down 19 percent from the period between January and March of this year. This was the second straight quarter the iPad slipped in year-over-year sales—in the second fiscal quarter the device line was down 16 percent. In fact, the entire tablet market was down in the U.S. early this year because of increased competition from large-screen smartphones
> http://time.com/3020367/apple-q3-earnings/


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 23, 2014)

Winot said:


> I went for a new iPad Air in the end - Apple gave me £120 for my old iPad2 16GB (wifi only) which seemed like a reasonable deal.
> 
> Haven't had time to play yet, but it's noticeably lighter.



Did you do this in-store or post it off to Dataserv?  Just wondering as my nearest Apple store is approx 65 miles away.


----------



## Winot (Jul 23, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Did you do this in-store or post it off to Dataserv?  Just wondering as my nearest Apple store is approx 65 miles away.



In the Regent St store.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2014)

£120 for iPad 2 is pretty decent given the third gen retina goes for something like £200...


----------



## mack (Aug 28, 2014)

Just trying to make some space on an ipad - I've copied the camera roll photos - but there are more in individual folders, how do I copy those to a windows machine?


----------

